# Where to see a large range of snakes for sale in Brisbane?



## GTsteve (May 20, 2009)

Hi guys

As per the title I want to know where I can go to look at a few different breeds of snakes at once that I can then purchase & take home with me. 

The local pet shops etc all have Antaresia of various persuasions but where do you go to see Bredli next to Jungles next to Coastals next to MD's etc?

I'm in Brisbane on the bayside but I'm happy to travel up/down/inland to find what I am looking for. Does anyone know where I might look or who to talk to? I would prefer to see a range of hatchys rather than yearlings or adults. Am I asking too much?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## DanTheMan (May 20, 2009)

You'll have to go to a private breeder, pet shops in Qld can only sell Antaresia


----------



## GTsteve (May 20, 2009)

Thanks DanTheMan

I want to buy a snake but I don't want to waste anyones time either. I don't want an Antaresia; I have nothing against them I just want something that will get bigger & prefer the colouration of other species. How does one find these private breeders?


----------



## moosenoose (May 20, 2009)

GTsteve said:


> How does one find these private breeders?



You've found them :lol:


----------



## GTsteve (May 20, 2009)

Where!?!

*looks around*


----------



## moosenoose (May 20, 2009)

Have a look in the "For Sale" section of the site. There are always plenty of breeders in and around the SE QLD area 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/for-sale-snakes


----------



## abbott75 (May 20, 2009)

GTsteve said:


> Where!?!
> 
> *looks around*



A good portion of the users on this site are private breeders. Most of them are more than willing to help newbies too.


----------



## GTsteve (May 20, 2009)

Sorry I was a bit vague I think. I am subscribed to the for sale section and look forward to the email daily. I was hoping there was somewhere to see a lot of displays and hatchys for sale all in the same place. I know different species copulate then lay eggs or give birth at different times which would make it difficult so it was a long shot. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## notechistiger (May 21, 2009)

Not anywhere public, and most private breeders won't allow you to come in and see their collection for safety and hygiene reasons.

Why do you need to see the animals next to each other?


----------



## pythons73 (May 21, 2009)

I cant imagine ANY breeder letting you,or anyone for that matter to go to there place to look,its too much of a quarantine risk.Your best bet is to put a Wanted to buy with the different species or buy them one at a time...


----------



## candycaine (May 21, 2009)

you can pretty much get the idea from photo's just got to remember phot's never do them justice. the only thing is you have to trust and listern to the advice on which animal is placid and which ones are not, instead of exsperiancing it for yourself in the flesh. and yes most breeders won't risk there stock to deseases etc or germs. the best places to see large quantity of stock is at the reptile shows that are on each year, and then you can see and choose what you want. the shows have just finished about a week or 2 ago so you missed out this year. IMO its cheaper most times to go through breeders but you also get healthier and much more nicer animals then going through petshops, there's nothing wrong with buying interstate ether which I've done so with 3 of my snakes and they are absolute stunners, I payed a far bit for them but they where worth it everything I was looking for. and I only saw the picture's of them and it is very muchly true about photo's don't do any animal justice.

so good luck there are alot of very great breeders on this site with loads of different colours and specie's up for offer. maybe check out wiki up the top for reptile breeders or reptile shops.


----------



## DonnB (May 21, 2009)

Got for a trip to victoria. They can have anything non-venomous on display. Pails for Scales has alot of different snakes on display at all times. Woma, bhp, diamond, darwin, inland, bredli, jungle, scrubbies...


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 21, 2009)

Moreliac said:


> bredli, jungle, scrubbies...


 Why didn't anyone tell me this sooner!!?:shock:

*Books flight for Victoria*


----------



## DonnB (May 21, 2009)

Roy has between 25-30 enclosures filled with some great snakes. Plus a few with some lizards. Then ha has a heap more snakes out the back that you can also see if you dont find the one you are after. 

Dont know if he has any roughies yet, but has every other aussie python there most of the time.


----------



## FAY (May 21, 2009)

Probably a bit late for this year.....but make sure you get to some Expo's. That is when you should see all (or nearly all )species on display.


----------



## Lewy (May 21, 2009)

Go to a reptile park we here in QLD have a few of them


----------



## smeejason (May 21, 2009)

Just buy a BHP you will never regret it.


----------



## GTsteve (May 21, 2009)

It was seeing the video's on this places website that gave me the idea. Thanks Moreliac.



Moreliac said:


> Got for a trip to victoria. They can have anything non-venomous on display. Pails for Scales has alot of different snakes on display at all times. Woma, bhp, diamond, darwin, inland, bredli, jungle, scrubbies...


----------



## Gnome73 (May 21, 2009)

BHP you cant go wrong


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 21, 2009)

Moreliac said:


> Got for a trip to victoria. They can have anything non-venomous on display. Pails for Scales has alot of different snakes on display at all times. Woma, bhp, diamond, darwin, inland, bredli, jungle, scrubbies...


 
In Vic the shops cant show womas, they can only show basic licence pythons such as Antaresia, morelia and Black heads.


----------



## Nissassin (Jan 23, 2010)

*please help wanting to buy*



Moreliac said:


> Roy has between 25-30 enclosures filled with some great snakes. Plus a few with some lizards. Then ha has a heap more snakes out the back that you can also see if you dont find the one you are after.
> 
> Dont know if he has any roughies yet, but has every other aussie python there most of the time.


 
who is roy? can i get a contact number please?


----------



## thals (Jan 23, 2010)

Nissassin said:


> who is roy?



Pails for Scales - About Us



Nissassin said:


> can i get a contact number please?



Pails for Scales

Voila lol


----------



## Jungletrans (Jan 23, 2010)

03 53393887


----------



## Costa (Jan 23, 2010)

Moreliac said:


> Got for a trip to victoria. They can have anything non-venomous on display. Pails for Scales has alot of different snakes on display at all times. Woma, bhp, diamond, darwin, inland, bredli, jungle, scrubbies...



definatley pails. my local man.


----------



## Costa (Jan 23, 2010)

cracksinthepitch said:


> In Vic the shops cant show womas, they can only show basic licence pythons such as Antaresia, morelia and Black heads.



that is a lie.
they can hold display and sell womas in vic. what planet are you on???


----------

